# Is This Right To Display Pictures Of Terrorists In A Gurdwara?



## ursula1run (Nov 27, 2005)

Sat Sri Akal.

At the gurdwara I go to, there is a prominent painting as you enter the langar hall. It pictures the burning complex of the Harmandeer Sahib in the background, with the pictures of Jarnail Bhindranwale on the left, and Beant Singh and Satwant Singh on the right (two bodyguards who shot Indira Gandhi). No doubt the picture refers to the tragic events of 1984. 
Now, correct me if I'm wrong, but in my opinion it's wrong to display pictures of politically controversial figures in a place of worship, or any human being for that matter. 
OK, I suppose you can argue about the status of Bhindranwale: was he a shaheed or a terrorist? But Beant and Satwant Sing? They executed the democratically elected prime minister of India in cold blood. OK, they blamed her for the masterminding the Operation Bluestar, but they should have been argued their case in a court of law. Who gave them the right to kill? God gives life and God takes the life away. And to glorify such act of terorism in a house of God, such as the gurdwara, amounts to a political statement of a very dubious merit. 
I'd like to know youir opinion on the above.


----------



## vijaydeep Singh (Nov 27, 2005)

Gurfateh

If Akal enables das,Das will remove the pictures of Gurus also from Gurudwara Sahibs as often people tend bow in front of them and it is anti panthic.

Better is to instal such things in area away from Darbar Sahib like libray,Langer or office etc..

Das support the removal of pictures of all kinds of personality from Gurudwara Sahib else we will have mandir of Guru as it appears in Nanaksar often.(das respects them but may not support too much or personal worshipping either of Guru or any Sant or Gursikh either.


----------



## Khalistani (Dec 17, 2005)

THe people who are displayed in the pictures in the Gurdwaras have given their lives for a cause. Some have done it for a political cause and some for a religious cause. As for Sant Baba Jarnail Singh Ji Khalsa Bhindranwale...He is without a doubt a shaheed. He was a true Singh...ready to lay down his life for the Guru and possessed the courage and bravery of a Singh that was apart of the army of either Guru Hargobind Sahib Ji or Guru Gobind Singh Ji. People call him a terrorist and an extremist. If an extremist possesses the bravery of a true singh then he was an extremist..


----------



## hps62 (Dec 17, 2005)

Dear brother

The  deeper game  of dividing Sikhs and India from sikhs by some  unidentified forces should be considered into this game  plan.  After all India and  all it  represents  is dear  to our sikh  heart inspite  of 1980 -90  abberation. In the  long journey of sikh march  to destiny we must  see that decesions are taken  to follow a  particular path after a sarbat  khalsa democratic vote. We are a big  community now to act on impulses and  urges with its  unpredictable consequences.



WGKWGF
BSNSSA
Dr HP singh


----------



## Prabhjyotsaini (Dec 20, 2005)

It doesn't matter whose picture is it they should not be post pictures in Gurudwaras which is a place of worship not a museum. Since it was said by our Guru only Guru Granth Sahib ji is our Guru & should be revered like that. Posting pictures give wrong signal to people as they tend to bow in front of those pictures in the presence of Guru Granth Sahib ji which is insulting to our Guru & also not advocated in Sikhism.


----------



## International Akaali (Dec 20, 2005)

i will like to tell you something

I read in a book by sangat singh.. On guru nanak dev ji gurpurb day that Indra ghandi was planning to finish off sikhs which would have been November 8th... note: sangat singh was a high person in the government of india at the time of indra ghandi reign. Having known this satwant singh and beant singh carried out the plan of killing ghandi. You may take this as just a rumor there is a big truth to this story.... When Indra ghandi got assasinated and that was before the november 8th day the plan for the massacre of sikhs was finished because of the death of indra ghandi... BUT those same weapons that were gonna be used on the november 8th day were used in the dehli massacres were thousands of sikhs were killed.... If we say this is not true then how can the killers get those weapons so fast??? How can you call beant singh and satwant singh terrorists!!!!!!! the 1st reason for killing indra ghandi was because she had detroyed the great AKAL TAKHT!!!!! the 2nd reason was the writing i had stated above.


----------



## hps62 (Dec 20, 2005)

dear Brother :-

SSAKAL

You have every right to your view.

But let me also tell you that enemies  of  Panth and India fight their warfare not only by guns but also thru disinformation campaign.

So when ever  you have an access  to information analyse it critically and seeing its motive before accepting it .

eg see in Iraq all the  bloodshed is due to a misinformation between shias and sunnis.

with 

Luv 

SSAKAL
WGKWGF''

Hps62


----------

